
Advertising watchdog to get tough on gender stereotypes - AndrewDucker
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-40638343
======
Yetanfou
I wonder if all these politically correct apparatchiks realise that they're
creating the roots of their own downfall by attempting to control as much of
public life as possible. When the political winds change - which they always
do - those in opposition to the current wave of post-modernism will find
everything ready to banish them and their ideology to the darkest corners of
oblivion. Any complaints from their side will easily be taken care of as they
did exactly the same to their opponents.

Also, anyone in favour of these gender-related shenanigans should do a bit
more study on the subject. Not a study of the latest fluff piece by the local
gender faculty, please. The Norwegian 'Hjernevask' ('Brainwash') [1] series is
a good introduction, all 7 episodes are freely available. After the series was
aired in Norway the Nordic Council of Ministers closed down the Nordic Gender
Institute.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hjernevask](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hjernevask)

------
AlexB138
I find this disgusting. I couldn't really care less what advertisers put out,
but banning messages simply because they don't conform to the current
political winds is troubling.

~~~
emjoes1
Could not agree more. What I find odd is that this is how most of the people
are I come into contact with. Most women I know, including my wife, desire the
stereotypical life. She wants to stay at home while I work. It's not like any
of our 'roles' are set in stone it is just how things happened. The few
friends I still have are in similar positions with their spouses.

~~~
uoaei
One could argue that this perspective is essentially drilled into them (and
likewise men for the stereotypical man things) from a very young age because
we/they are surrounded by media, advertising, and humans that reinforce these
desires and discourage others.

